# Yeast Murrays / Unibroque



## Hophead (1/8/07)

I have bottles of Murrays Blonde, Murrays Grand Cru and Unibroque La Fin Du Monde.  

I have done a search but cannot find whether the yeast in the bottles is the primary strain or what it might be. :unsure: 


Any help??


Thanks


----------



## sinkas (1/8/07)

they are proported to use the same yeasts?


----------



## Gough (1/8/07)

G'day Hophead,

I can speak for the Murray's beers. It is a bottling strain, not the primary yeast. The primary yeast in both the Sassy and the Grand Cru is a Wyeast with 3, 7, and 8 in its number  

I'm confused as to where you found the bottled Grand Cru though? It is on draught at the pub but we haven't started bottling it yet... The change parts for the bottling line have finally arrived, the labels are sorted and release date is now scheduled for the 17th September, rain hail or shine...

Shawn.


----------



## Hophead (1/8/07)

Not as far as I can gather.

Unibroque seems to use something outside of what Whitelabs and Wyeast offer, from what I have found on the net (not always the most reliable).

I just happen to have both sitting in the fridge at the moment and I am also due for fresh belgian ale yeast.



Thanks Gough, you are correct. Was given 750ml bottle assumed it was Grand Cru, checked and was luckier I guess, it is the anniversary ale.

Will have to look for the Grand Cru.


----------



## len (9/8/07)

Wyeast released a Very Special Strain last September that was yeast that Unibroue uses in La Fin du Monde. They called it Canadian-Belgian Ale, WY3864. I used it to make a La Fin du Monde clone, and unfortunately didn't harvest any. Whoops. :-(


----------



## floppinab (9/8/07)

Gough said:


> G'day Hophead,
> 
> I can speak for the Murray's beers. It is a bottling strain, not the primary yeast. The primary yeast in both the Sassy and the Grand Cru is a Wyeast with 3, 7, and 8 in its number
> 
> Shawn.



Hmmm, I was advised by a prominent MALE brewer that they were in fact the same. Seems he must have not quite had the full picture. B) 
I recently made a Blonde with a cultured Sassy. Would any of the original yeast have survived to the bottle (and I'd end up with a mix mix) or is it likely to have just the bottling yeast. And of course er um. what is the bottling yeast??
Of course this would explain why I don't have that strong Belgian spiciness in my brew, but I thought I picked up a little of it there.


----------



## Trent (9/8/07)

Floppinab
I dont think that any of the primary yeast would have made it to the bottle, as I am fairly sure it gets filtered, and I have actually heard a whisper that the bottle yeast is a bit of a secret, though cannot say for sure. All I know is I have never been able to find out what yeast it is, mind you, I didnt try real hard to find out! Doubtless it will give you a fine brew, though, all their stuff is pretty top notch.

Hophead,
I have my doubts as to the viability of the fin du monde yeast if you bought it out here. It generally takes a while for the beers to get out here, and can be past their prime (Unibroue's Terrible certainly was for me recently). Given it is a 9% odd beer, the yeast probably wont be in the best shape, but it cant stop ya from trying. If you get a good culture, let us know so others can try the same. And whoever gave you the bottle of Anniversary Ale was a very good friend indeed - that is a very tasty beer.
All the best
Trent
EDIT spelling


----------



## /// (9/8/07)

Trent said:


> Hophead,
> I have my doubts as to the viability of the fin du monde yeast if you bought it out here. It generally takes a while for the beers to get out here, and can be past their prime (Unibroue's Terrible certainly was for me recently). Given it is a 9% odd beer, the yeast probably wont be in the best shape, but it cant stop ya from trying.




If the fermenting yeast is in the bottle it is likely to be pretty banged up after such a large beer and age will not help if combined with such high alcohol. I'd check out a fresh culture as you can run into issues with mutation and general health.

As one of the supplier to Murrays for yeast I'll just hold onto Greame's secrets for now. As said before, i dig all their beers but the Anniversary Ale was a wicked beer - even when drunk along with Flying Dog's Double Dog and Great Divides Yeti it was fantastic - who says NSW Brewers only make yellow ninny beer!  

Back to the thread.....

Scotty


----------



## brendanos (9/8/07)

Trent said:


> It generally takes a while for the beers to get out here, and can be past their prime (Unibroue's Terrible certainly was for me recently).



I haven't had a bad Unibroue yet, though I guess it comes down to how it is stored/looked after. I can guarantee that up until it leaves the importer/distrubuter, it has been given the utmost care and respect! (Though this is coming from a guy wearing a LFDM tshirt...)

I do agree though that given the strength of most of their beers, and the trip it has to make over here then to the shop you're buying it from, the chance of culturing the yeast is very slim.


----------



## floppinab (9/8/07)

Trent said:


> Floppinab
> I dont think that any of the primary yeast would have made it to the bottle, as I am fairly sure it gets filtered, and I have actually heard a whisper that the bottle yeast is a bit of a secret, though cannot say for sure.



Secret?!?!??! No secrets in this game is there.............. C'mon Gough gimmee the drum, what am I drinking????


----------



## Gough (9/8/07)

floppinab said:


> Secret?!?!??! No secrets in this game is there.............. C'mon Gough gimmee the drum, what am I drinking????




:lol: :lol: Primary strain is a Wyeast with a 3, a 7 and an 8 in it as I said above! C'mon, can't be much clearer than that :lol: 

Bottling strain is a blend we played around with for a while looking for something that would stick tight to the bottom of the bottle and not get in the way of the existing flavours. We are VERY free and easy with telling fellow brewers about our ingredients and methods - hell, we are very happy for people to sit in on brews with us if they're keen - but the bottling strain is our one little secret... You'll have brewed a really fine beer I'm sure, but it won't have any of the 3787 yeast strain (damn, I said it!) left in it I'm afraid. We filter, then add the bottling strain at packaging time...  

Thanks for the support Scotty! Glad you like the AA. Just brewed stage 1 of Anniversary Ale 2 last week. Hits the oak tomorrow...

Shawn.


----------



## /// (9/8/07)

Gough said:


> Thanks for the support Scotty! Glad you like the AA. Just brewed stage 1 of Anniversary Ale 2 last week. Hits the oak tomorrow...
> 
> Shawn.



Well looks like I'll be needing to do a North Coast sales trip then!!! RockOn

Scotty


----------



## floppinab (10/8/07)

Gough said:


> We are VERY free and easy with telling fellow brewers about our ingredients and methods - hell, we are very happy for people to sit in on brews with us if they're keen - but the bottling strain is our one little secret... You'll have brewed a really fine beer I'm sure, but it won't have any of the 3787 yeast strain



Thanks for the reply Shawn, it'll have to be my mystery beer then. I spose we can forgive you for one little secret. h34r: It's interesting I can detect a bit of the spicyness of the Sassy in my beer, certainly not as prominent as in yours but theres a bit of it there.


----------



## Weizguy (10/8/07)

I can't vouch for being able to save the yeast from recent Unibroue beers, but I have saved some from a La Fin du Monde a number of years ago, as well as a La Gaillarde.

The La Gaillarde yeast went on to help me score a 2nd in the Belgian Pale section of the NSW state comp (in 2003, IIRC). Not bad for a beer that was made for a friend's pre-wedding week with "the boys". Not many of the guys liked it, but the beer judges did. It was about 8% alcohol and only a little Belgian-y. Hmm, I still have a punt bottle stashed away. Maybe it's time to drink up, or tip out and salvage the yeast, see as its only 2nd generation.

Seth out


----------

